# Burscough Airfield, HMS Ringtail. Near Ormskirk



## tom83 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all, second post, getting better.

History first.

Burscough was built as a Naval Airfield, they gave the site the name HMS Ringtail (All Navy airfields were named after Birds). The site was used as storage for planes from Aircraft Carriers which were being repaired and re-equiped in the Docks at Liverpool. It was a typical Naval 4 Runway airfield, so planes could always land into the wind, whichever way the wind blew.

The site was opened on the 1st September 1943 and was home to 25 different Squadrons until it was disbanded on the 5th June 1948, 3 years to the day after D Day.

Anyway on with the pictures













































































Inside one of the open Hangers



















A little bit of recent history on the site.

The Runways have almost gone now, but the land is used for a huge Carboot Sale on weekends. 

The remaining Hangers are used to store old Buses, by a group of older gentlemen who are restoring the buses back to thier best. If you go down on a weekend, they are more than happy for you to go in and have a look around, if you can sqeeze in between the collection of single and double decker buses that fill every hanger. I stood speaking to 2 gentlemen for a good hour about the site, and they were happy to tell me the ghost storys and the amusing incidents that have happened over the years.

There is also an ROC post there also, but I will post that on the ROC Forum.

Hope you enjoyed my report


----------



## dieseldrinker (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice report, cool that you can go around at your own speed taking pics. Get any pics of decaying buses?


----------



## sallybear (Apr 4, 2009)

Really good report there, places looks really interesting. Not all that far from me, although cant quite work out where it is. Will have to hunt it down.


----------



## tom83 (Apr 4, 2009)

dieseldrinker said:


> Nice report, cool that you can go around at your own speed taking pics. Get any pics of decaying buses?



It was a good afternoon explore, I enjoyed myself in the Sun.

I didnt get any pics of the buses, but there are plenty of them there, in various conditions.

Id recommend this site to anyone on a weekend, as the site is totally open and your free to wander about.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 5, 2009)

Like the hangars...nice one, tom.


----------



## jonney (Apr 7, 2009)

Great site mate. looks like a great explore


----------

